# skywalker 2.1 for sale



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

if anyones interested i have a pair of 2.1 skywalkers for sale 220 ill ship them new condition used proably 10-12 times pm me if interested


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Just tried to send you a PM. Clear your mailbox ! :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry its empty now


----------

